# how to join the cwcki?



## ianbrandonsomething (Jun 27, 2013)

hi, I'm looking to edit some stuff on the main CWCki, but i don't see any register button. how do i sign up?


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jun 27, 2013)

IIRC, the CWCki was being attacked by spammers and the admins closed it to registration. Only users who are already registered can edit the CWCki.

I don't know who runs the CWCki, but maybe you can PM an admin on the forum and they'll let you register? I don't know.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 27, 2013)

Also, embrace Hulkamania.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Jun 28, 2013)

IM A RAGING RETARD


----------



## spaps (Jun 28, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> Also, embrace Hulkamania.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

ianbrandonsomething said:
			
		

> hi, I'm looking to edit some stuff on the main CWCki, but i don't see any register button. how do i sign up?



Ask champthom. I don't know if the CWCki is admitting anyone new though.


----------



## champthom (Jun 28, 2013)

KatsuKitty said:
			
		

> ianbrandonsomething said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last I checked, as I don't handle the technical stuff, registration was closed and there was some problem with installing a captcha to prevent spammers. So registration is closed for now. Frankly, I have nothing against letting new people in, just that we had an issue where dozens of spammers would register each day.


----------



## Metal Sink (Jun 28, 2013)

GrandNumberOfPounds said:
			
		

> IIRC, the CWCki was being attacked by spammers and the admins closed it to registration. Only users who are already registered can edit the CWCki.
> 
> I don't know who runs the CWCki, but maybe you can PM an admin on the forum and they'll let you register? I don't know.



Just so you know, Cogsdev is the one who runs the CWCki.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jun 28, 2013)

OK, I've heard that name before. Thanks.

I assumed the admins here were also admins on the CWCki.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Bob's Fries (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## CatParty (Jun 28, 2013)

:ugeek:


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## KatsuKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

champthom said:
			
		

> KatsuKitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Captcha is ineffective anymore because shops in China hire people to enter them in all day and then turn bots loose on the site. 

Invite codes are actually a great way to fix this problem. All new users must have a code given to them by another user; the codes are basically random strings generated and thrown into a database where they're compared upon registration. I use invite codes on a new web service I've deployed; this has the intended effect of limiting the amount of users flowing into the service giving me time to live-test things before a wider deployment. 

Even though the CWCki is fairly well established, an invite plugin can still solve the spam problem by effectiely locking out people who aren't serious about editing (i.e. spammers). The limiting factor can also have the side-effect of improving the quality of pages and reducing the amount of sperg fits that happen there (like 16BitAlex).


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 28, 2013)

Do you see what you've done? Good job  ]P .


----------



## CatParty (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Null (Jun 28, 2013)

KatsuKitty said:
			
		

> Captcha is ineffective anymore because shops in China hire people to enter them in all day and then turn bots loose on the site.


Yeah, I don't know if you guys remember but when the CWCki Forums first started we used CAPTCHA and would still get many bots on the website. If you register an account now you will be asked one of two questions:

Christian Weston Chandler is the TRUE and HONEST creator of what character?
What is the name of one of Christian's parents?	

The first one has 1 possible answer, the second has about 10 accepted answers. These questions are general and specific enough that anybody entering the forums would already know them, but are vague enough that you can't google them and find an answer in one of the results. You'd actually have to do research and a 10 year old Chinese boy isn't going to know what to look for.

This has been 100% effective over the course of 4 months at preventing bot registrations.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 28, 2013)

Meanwhile on the CWCki....

Warning: include(/home/greggmaster/sonichu.com/w/satellite.php) [function.include]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/greggmaster/sonichu.com/w/skins/Vector.php on line 139

Warning: include() [function.include]: Failed opening '/home/greggmaster/sonichu.com/w/satellite.php' for inclusion (include_path='/home/greggmaster/sonichu.com/w:/home/greggmaster/sonichu.com/w/includes:/home/greggmaster/sonichu.com/w/languages:.:/usr/local/lib/php:/usr/local/php5/lib/pear') in /home/greggmaster/sonichu.com/w/skins/Vector.php on line 139


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 28, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> Meanwhile on the CWCki....
> 
> Warning: include(/home/greggmaster/sonichu.com/w/satellite.php) [function.include]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/greggmaster/sonichu.com/w/skins/Vector.php on line 139
> 
> Warning: include() [function.include]: Failed opening '/home/greggmaster/sonichu.com/w/satellite.php' for inclusion (include_path='/home/greggmaster/sonichu.com/w:/home/greggmaster/sonichu.com/w/includes:/home/greggmaster/sonichu.com/w/languages:.:/usr/local/lib/php:/usr/local/php5/lib/pear') in /home/greggmaster/sonichu.com/w/skins/Vector.php on line 139


English, please.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Jun 28, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Alan Pardew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[youtube]a0x6vIAtFcI[/youtube]


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jun 29, 2013)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> Meanwhile on the CWCki....
> 
> Warning: include(/home/greggmaster/sonichu.com/w/satellite.php) [function.include]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/greggmaster/sonichu.com/w/skins/Vector.php on line 139
> 
> Warning: include() [function.include]: Failed opening '/home/greggmaster/sonichu.com/w/satellite.php' for inclusion (include_path='/home/greggmaster/sonichu.com/w:/home/greggmaster/sonichu.com/w/includes:/home/greggmaster/sonichu.com/w/languages:.:/usr/local/lib/php:/usr/local/php5/lib/pear') in /home/greggmaster/sonichu.com/w/skins/Vector.php on line 139



One of the scripts used on the CWCki got deleted or moved. Don't know what it is or what it does. Cogsdev is either doing maintenance or the site's been compromised again.


----------



## Null (Jun 29, 2013)

I've extended the offer over to host the CWCki if they can't manage it. At that point I'd start accepting donations because the CWCki gets considerable more traffic.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 29, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> I've extended the offer over to host the CWCki if they can't manage it. At that point I'd start accepting donations because the CWCki gets considerable more traffic.




How much would it generally take?


----------

